# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Các bác cho e tham khảo cách chỉnh máy laser máy 3020 khắc dấu với ạ!

## Bon Bon

E có con máy khắc laser 3020 - 50w chuyên dùng khắc dấu. E mới mua về khắc thử thì mặt dấu khắc xong k được sắc nét cho lắm mà k được sâu.
Các bác chỉ giáo cho e cách chỉnh máy với ạ! Thanks

----------


## nnk

> E có con máy khắc laser 3020 - 50w chuyên dùng khắc dấu. E mới mua về khắc thử thì mặt dấu khắc xong k được sắc nét cho lắm mà k được sâu.
> Các bác chỉ giáo cho e cách chỉnh máy với ạ! Thanks


Kiểm tra coi đúng tiêu cự chưa, máy mới mua sao không níu áo đơn vị cung cấp cho lẹ

----------

